# Tilapia for Dogs?



## LDB158

I know there are some fish that dogs cannot tolerate. I was wondering if tilapia was one of them. If so, how would you cook it for them? The reason that I am asking is because one of my dogs is sick today, so I was thinking about doing something homemade tomorrow to calm her stomach. I tried giving her cooked chicken today (only 2 small cut up pieces) before she got sick and actually started throwing up. A hour and half later is when she started puking, so I don't know if she doesn't tolerate chicken, or she may have just caught the stomach flu from Speedy who was sick yesterday. Speedy is doing well on the chicken and rice homemade diet, but I'm just worried that the chicken is what made Satin get sick today. Any suggestions for something that I could homemake her before I put her back on her kibble?


----------



## Jax08

Tipali is the only fish Jax will eat.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Same with Stark, I feed them whole (I do cut the fins and tail off though).


----------



## Jax08

Where do you get them whole?


----------



## Elaine

You can do the fish, but I would think cooked and well drained burger would be a heck of a lot easier. People will usually do either chicken and rice or burger and rice when they need a bland diet.


----------



## LDB158

Burger! Thank you. I was trying to figure out something other than chicken to do, in case that was making her sick. I'll try that for tomorrow.


----------



## DianaM

Just an FYI, farm raised tilapia is typically high in Omega-6 and low in Omega-3. It is still a relatively healthy food but it can contribute to inflammation. 
Farm-raised tilapia fish contains potentially dangerous fatty acid combination

On "Dirty Jobs" they did show a fish farm raising their tilapia off the feces and other wastes from other fish they farm. Even if they did feed corn, that's a very cheap feed and not nutritionally complete; these cichlids do require quite a lot of other nutrients than those found in corn. I suppose the same arguments can be made for organic vs factory farming, but as the saying goes, "You are what your food eats."


----------



## Anja1Blue

Agreed - I won't even eat tilapia myself (especially after that Dirty Jobs program!!) so I'm not going to feed it to my dogs either. There are better alternatives - I stick with salmon, (wild caught) sardines, and Jack mackerel. 

___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## LBJ108

*Talapia isn't a dirty fish...*

That's a silly notion that because they're bottom feeders (like catfish) they're not fit to eat. My mushrooms are grown in some nasty stuff, doesn't mean I shouldn't eat them, does it? Pigs are filthy eaters, yet we all (most of us) love some good ribs or pulled pork BBQ sandwiches, or BACON! 

How about even organically fed and farm raised chickens... ever seen what they eat? Basically, almost anything! 

As for the topic of Talapia for dogs, I have a little guy that doesn't like fish too much but when cooked with potatoes or rice and some mild herbs he'll eat it fine. Moderation (with every single thing) is the key. If your dog will eat it, go for it. I eat it myself and love it!


----------

